# Forge Sponsored Steve Chaplin's New Beetle RSi "Herbie" Contend VW Racing Cup UK



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve Chaplin and his Beetle RSi, dubbed "Herbie" thanks in no small part to the obvious and historic livery, took first place in the first race at Snetterton this weekend, which positions him third in the points standings so far for this season. Steve was the overall series champion for 2010, and he is looking to make a repeat.

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/150511.html

Latest news here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news.htm

Gallery here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagevaults/collections/72157626413330939/ 

We will continue to report back with his progress throughout the season.


----------



## YONI RED (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice Herbie´s back to action


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge sponsored Steve Chaplin and his Beetle RSI take 2nd place in Round 5, and 4th place in Round 6 of the VW Racing Cup series at Brands Hatch last weekend.

Full story here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/190611.htm

Race results here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/results11.htm

Chaplin is now 3rd in the overall chapionship standings and still has his points doubling "Joker" left to use!

Championship standings here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/points11.htm


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Doing work!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Back to back wins, back to back fastest laps each race, as well as a new lap record!!!* 

Forge sponsored Steve Chaplin and his Beetle RSi clean up in rounds 7 and 8 of the VW Racing Cup series at Zandvoort, Netherlands.

Chaplin also played his points doubling "Joker" and now takes over the lead in the championship!

Full story here:

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/030711.htm


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve Chaplin piloted his #53 Beetle RSI to a 4th place finish in round 9, and then a 1st place finish in round 10 at Rockingham in the VW Racing Cup! Chaplin has played his points doubling Joker, and is currently 1st place overall in the championship with only 4 races left!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

In rounds 11 and 12 at Donington on Sept. 25th, Steve Chaplin and his Forge sponsored RSI Beetle could only manage a 5th and 4th place win respectively, and although he still has a 32 point lead, 3 other drivers in the series have earned enough points to challenge for the title with only 2 races remaining in the championship. 

http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/250911.htm

The last two rounds of the VW Racing Cup will be held at Silverstone Arena on October 13th and 14th!

Here are some shots from Donington:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Steve Chaplin secures second consecutive VW Racing Cup title!*

Forge Motorsport sponsored Steve Chaplin claims his 2nd consecutive championship win in his "Herbie" Beetle RSi in the final round of the 2011 VW Racing Cup held at Silverstone Arena!

Other Forge sponsored drivers Aaron Mason (MK5 GTI) and Joe Fulbrook (MK4 Bora 1.8T) also managed 3rd and 4th place finishes in the series.

Full race report here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/news/2011/091011a.htm

Final championship standings here: http://www.vw-cup.co.uk/archive11/points11.htm

Full gallery here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/imagevaults/sets/72157627728316037/


----------



## Madeline87st (Oct 19, 2011)

Steve Chaplin piloted his #53 Beetle RSI to a 4th place finish in round 9, and then a 1st place finish in round 10 at Rockingham in the VW Racing Cup! Chaplin has played his points doubling Joker, and is currently 1st place overall in the championship with only 4 races left!


----------

